# Internet coupé dès que le mac se connecte



## manuili (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Voila, depuis quelques temps, j'ai un souci assez embêtant avec mes deux macs (un imac d'un an et demi  et un macbook très récent).

En effet, pour une raison qui m'échappe encore, dès que j'allume un de mes macs et que j'essaie d'aller sur internet, cela fait planter la connexion de la maison.

Nous avons plusieurs éléments connectés au wifi : un pc portable(XP pro), une wii, une xbox (via cable) et évidemment mes macs.

Mon modem est une Bbox-2 et ma connexion est délivrée par Skynet.

Le canal wifi utilisé est le 11, sécurisé(WEP) et de plus un filtrage d'adresse MAC a été mis en place.

La connexion roule, tout va bien mais dès que j'ose allumer un de mes macs et qu'il se connecte au wifi, tout foire pendant une bonne minute  Tout est coupé chez tout le monde (consoles comprises). Et évidemment, bibi se fait engueulée 

Mes macs ont tout les deux SnowLeopard mis à jour. Et les adresses IP du réseau sont attribuées automatiquement.

Je ne sais pas si le problème vient de mon modem ou bien de mes appareils :mouais: J'avoue ne rien comprendre..

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider,  je vous en remercie.

edit : Au cas où cela aurait son importance : je possède Paralleles Desktop sur mes deux machines. (les windows émulés peuvent se connecter à internet). Dans mon panneau de préférence réseau, j'ai "Parallels Host Only Networking Adapter" et "Parallels Shared networking adapter" Tout deux avec des adresses IP; commençant par des 10.xxx.xx.xx


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Août 2010)

Skynet . ^^

Déjà pourquoi tu fais un filtrage mac ? oO


----------



## manuili (7 Août 2010)

J'habite à coté d'étudiants et nous avons eu la désagréable surprise de voir que beaucoup ont craké la clef wep pour se connecter chez nous('le modem est un des plus simples à hacker, il parait..génial)... D'où ce filtrage d'adresses MAC. C'est juste au cas où.(Le souci c'est surtout le quotat de téléchargement qui partait en fumée, pas vraiment qu'ils squattent la connexion)

J'ai enlevé mes parallels desktop sur mon interface de réseau(Donc avec les adresses en 10.quelque chose). Je n'ai pas mon coupe-feu d'activer, je n'ai rien en partage. J'ai reboot mon mac, et ça le fait quand même.

J'ai même fait les maintenances via Onyx(beuh..), cela n'a rien changé. 

Si un des PC a WoW qui tourne (ou tout autre jeu en ligne), cela le fait couper quand même(Déco du jeu). Les téléchargements sont arrêtés eux aussi. 

J'ai essayé de mettre une adresse IP statique sur mon Macbook(ex : 192.168.1.9), je n'arrive même pas à me connecter à Internet. Je suis obligée de laisser l'attribution par le DHCP. -___-,

J'y comprends rien mais rien.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Août 2010)

Bah les étudiants à côtés sont surement connecté sur le réseau, la filtrage mac c'est bidon, ça prend 2 min de changer une adresse mac sur un ordi.

Le wep c'est de la merde, met du wpa (ils ne pourront pas de te cracker). Je suis pas expert en réseau, mais peut être qu'il a mis l'adresse mac de ton mac et quand tu l'allume la box doit péter un cable d'où tes problèmes.


----------



## manuili (7 Août 2010)

Les adresses MAC sont quelques choses d'uniques au matériel. 
http://www.pcastuces.com/newsletter/adj/1570.htm

Cela m'étonnerait qu'ils aient réussi à copier la mienne.. Donc, cela ne doit pas être cela le souci. 
Et même, pourquoi les miennes c-a-d mes deux macs plutôt que les autres ?  

Quand à mettre une WPA, j'y ai déjà pensé mais j'ai une DS et cette console merde un peu avec une clef wpa. C'est à tester.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Août 2010)

Ecoute je suis en école d'informatique et j'ai eu confirmation que le problème vient de là par un camarade. L'adresse mac c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une suite de caractères et ça se change. (sous mac Macdaddyx est un programme qui permet de le faire en 10 secondes)Une fois qu'il a cracké ton wep, il est sur ton réseau, t'a surement pas changé les mot de passe de ta box et il a pu voir ton adresse mac dans la config de la box.

Met du WPA, et comme par magie tu n'aura plus de problème.
Je sais pas si tu te rend compte que tous tes données sont lisibles en clair du coup, conversation msn,navigation interne etc...


----------



## manuili (7 Août 2010)

Le mot de passe WEP a été changé. En plus, j'ai réinstallé la B-box (reset du matériel). J'allais pas laisser le même..Je suis pas idiote, non plus...

De plus est, sur un des portables PC, mon compagnon a un logiciel qui permet de voir assez clairement qui est sur le réseau ou non avec adresse mac qui plus est. Depuis que j'ai changé la clef wep  et mis le filtrage MAC, je n'ai plus personne de méconnu sur le réseau. 
Même s'ils avaient encore le mot de passe WEP, tant qu'ils ne sont pas dans la liste des adresses MAC que j'ai mise dans la b-box, ils n'auront pas accès au routeur.

Si quelqu'un utilise mon adresse MAC, il l'aurait vu via le logiciel. Hors, quand nous avons deux ordis d'allumés, c'est bien deux ordis qui sont là. Et pas un troisième qui aurait mystérieusement mon adresse matériel. Car suivant ton raisonnement, il serait là alors que mes macs ne sont pas allumés.. Pour cela que je dis que c'est impossible qu'ils y soient encore. Je dis pas que c'est pas possible de chiper mon adresse mac, juste qu'on l'aurait vu depuis le temps.


Cela ne résoud pas mon problème à savoir pourquoi mes machines tournant sous SnowLeopard font planter la connexion dès que je les allume. Et un adressage statique ne marche pas.

J'ai même desactivé l'adressage IPV6(puisque seuls mes macs en sont" équipés")dans mes préferences systèmes au cas où cela rendrait dingue mon routeur. Cela n'a rien changé.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Août 2010)

Sauf qu'un wep, ça ce crack en 10 min. S'ils l'ont fais une fois, ils peuvent très bien le faire deux fois. Rien que pour ça il faut que tu passe en wpa. Rira bien qui rira le dernier quand tu recevra un mail d'hadopi parce que les étudiants d'à côtés auront téléchargé via ta connexion. 


Et si tu retire ta restriction mac il se passe quoi ? ça plante encore ?


C'est fou comme les gens peuvent se croire en sécurité en utilisant des outils qu'ils croient efficace alors que pas du tout.


----------



## manuili (25 Août 2010)

Juste pour signaler que j'ai réglé mon problème.
Cela n'a pas été simple..en fait si, mais il fallait le savoir.
Tout d'abord la liste des choses que j'ai faites et qui n'ont absolument donné aucun résultat : 

Changer la clef Wep en clef WPA
Couper le Wifi du routeur et mettre un pc et un de mes macs en cable rj45, ethernet. Même résultat donc cela ne concernait pas forcement que le wifi (et comme l'adresse MAC de ma carte ethernet est différente de mon aiport hein..)
Zapper la Pram et la NVRAM
reconfigurer tout le reseau
supprimer les configurations reseaux en allant dans la Bibliotheque
En plus, le kot des étudiants est vide depuis un bon mois....

J'étais à deux doigts d'appeler Apple Center ainsi que Belgacom mais j'ai trouvé ma solution en allant voir sur internet après des gens qui ont plus ou moins le même souci que moi.

Visiblement, depuis la mise à jour 10.6.4, certaines personnes ont leur connexion réseau qui part en couille. C'est aléatoire et peut toucher des machines très différentes (manque de bol pour moi cela a touché mes deux machines). Certains n'arrivent même plus à se connecter à internet :mouais:

J'ai donc décidé de prendre le chat des neiges par les moustaches et j'ai crée une autre partition sur mon disque dur de mon macbook. J'y ai installé mon OS livré avec la machine (donc SnowLeopard 10.6.2). Après une petite demi heure d'installation de ce deuxième boot, j'ai pu me rendre compte que tout marchait à merveille sur le réseau maintenant. Quand je me connecte avec le macbook via cette session sans la mise à jour 10.6.4, tout est nickel.

En rallumant mon imac qui lui est toujours a la 6.4 AIE AIE AIE tout repart en vrille. Donc, j'en conclus que c'est cette maj qui a tout fait foiré (pourquoi ça touche les  autres machines sur le reseau j'en sais strictement rien je sais juste que ça marche maintenant)

J'espère qu'Apple va bientot sortir un patch pour ce bug bien embêtant. 

Deplus, en regardant la date de sortie de la mise a jour 10.6.4 je me suis rendue compte que cela concoordait avec mes ennuis de reseau 

Vala, si quelqu'un a des soucis comme moi, super bizarre je l'avoue, bah qu'il downgrade son OS en attendant.


----------

